# Elektronikas pamati >  Pareiza 3 fāzu dzinēja pieslēgšana.

## martin

Lieta sekojosha, ir dzineejs U nom. - 380V 

Gribu vinju piesleegt, bet kad paveru skatu virs dzineeja kaarbinjaa ir 6 spailes no kuraam ieiet iekshaa 6 vadi uz dzineeju. 

Aptuvenais izskats ir šāds:


Uzreiz rodas jautaajumi:
1) Pie kuraam spaileem man sleegt klaat savas triis faazes  
2) kaa savienot spailes lai man buutu zvaigznes sleegums  
3) kaa savienot spailes lai man buutu trijstuura sleegums

----------


## karloslv

Izmēri ar ommetru (vai gaismasdiodi, rezistoru un bateriju), kuras spailes ir pa pāriem.
Pēc tam pārus slēdz kā vajag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Wye-delta.svg

----------


## martin

> Izmēri ar ommetru (vai gaismasdiodi, rezistoru un bateriju), kuras spailes ir pa pāriem.
> Pēc tam pārus slēdz kā vajag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Wye-delta.svg


 Njemot paliigaa multimetru(Meerot pretestiibu), liekot krustaam shkeersaam pa spaileem man vinjsh neko neuzraadiija pie jebkuraam veertiibaam. diodes variants man nesanaaks. kaa veel var noteikt shos triis tinumus (saakumu un beigu izvadus katram tinumam?) varbut nepareizi prasu, nemaaku iizsti noformuleet.

----------


## marizo

> Njemot paliigaa multimetru(Meerot pretestiibu), liekot krustaam shkeersaam pa spaileem man vinjsh neko neuzraadiija pie jebkuraam veertiibaam. diodes variants man nesanaaks. kaa veel var noteikt shos triis tinumus (saakumu un beigu izvadus katram tinumam?) varbut nepareizi prasu, nemaaku iizsti noformuleet.


 Ja ar testeri (multimetru) nevari atrast 3 izvadu pārus, tad tam motoram tinumi sadeguši.

----------


## Jon

Vispār jau tiem motoriem tos "kļemmņikus" organizēja tā, lai pieslēgšana būtu iespējami vienkārša pat elektriķim Fedjam. Pēc tavas bildes vienu vertikālo rindu savieno ar šīnu, atlikušos galus ar fāzēm un "zvaigzne" gatava priekš 380 V.

----------


## moon

un neaizmirsti vel 0 pie korpusa pielikt  ::

----------


## ansius

pie korpusa zeme jāliek nevis 0, zvaigznes slēgumā 0 var likt pie kopā savienotajiem tinuma galiem.

----------


## moon

un diez kas tad 0 ir ja ne zeme ko ??? 
labi tad lietosim vaardu neitrāli, ja jau tik lieli iebildumi...
un dzineju vienmer pievieno ar 4 vadu sistemu un zvaigznes sleguma viduspunktam nekas klat nav javieno.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, korpusa vietējais zemējums un kopvads (0) ne vienmēr ir tas pats. Strāva tomēr ceļo pa vadiem, un vadiem ir sava pretestība. Turklāt, iedomājies, kas notiks, ja stāvēsi plikām kājām uz zemes, turēsi roku pie sava motora, kura korpuss savienots ar 0 vadu, un tad.. meteorīts pārsit vienu fāzes vadu. Atā! Varbūt pat pietiek, ka pie vienas fāzes ieslēdzas boileris.

----------


## sharps

> un diez kas tad 0 ir ja ne zeme ko ???
> labi tad lietosim vaardu neitrāli, ja jau tik lieli iebildumi...
> un dzineju vienmer pievieno ar 4 vadu sistemu un zvaigznes sleguma viduspunktam nekas klat nav javieno.


 peec ETP terminologjijas faazes tiek apziimeetas kaa A, B un C, nulle kaa N. Angliskajaa tas ir atbilstoshi L1, L2, L3 un N. nulle nav tas pats kas zeme. zemi apziimee kaa PE.
ja motoram ir zvaigznes sleegums, tad N ir obligaati jaavieno klaat, bet ja ir triistuura sleegums (anglji sauc par delta sleegumu) tad N nav jaavieno.




> kas notiks, ja stāvēsi plikām kājām uz zemes, turēsi roku pie sava motora, kura korpuss savienots ar 0 vadu, un tad.. meteorīts pārsit vienu fāzes vadu. Atā! Varbūt pat pietiek, ka pie vienas fāzes ieslēdzas boileris.


 pietiek jau ar plikaam kaajaam pastaaveet uz zemes un pieskarties pie iesleegta datora nezemeeta korpusa. luuk taapeec ari tas zemeejums vajadziigs.

----------


## moon

> Nu, korpusa vietējais zemējums un kopvads (0) ne vienmēr ir tas pats. Strāva tomēr ceļo pa vadiem, un vadiem ir sava pretestība. Turklāt, iedomājies, kas notiks, ja stāvēsi plikām kājām uz zemes, turēsi roku pie sava motora, kura korpuss savienots ar 0 vadu, un tad.. meteorīts pārsit vienu fāzes vadu. Atā! Varbūt pat pietiek, ka pie vienas fāzes ieslēdzas boileris.


 un kas notiksies ?  nu sliktakajaa gadiijuma ja TP atrodas kadu 2 kilometrus taalaak , sekojoshi vadam pretestina sliktaakajaa gadijumaa vareetu buut paris omi un sprieguma starpiba arii bus paris volti.

----------


## martin

viens saka to otrs saka shito parastam elektrikjim iesaaceejam tiek doti paraak daudz patiesiibas  ::  nekas meigjianashu visaadi un tad jau atbildi sniegshu kaa veicaas.

----------


## karloslv

Martin: Tev jau pašā sākumā teica - ja ar ommetru NAV nekādu rādījumu (bezgalīga pretestība) nevienā kombinācijā, vari izmest un aizmirst. Kur tā strāva tavuprāt plūdīs?

----------


## martin

> Martin: Tev jau pašā sākumā teica - ja ar ommetru NAV nekādu rādījumu (bezgalīga pretestība) nevienā kombinācijā, vari izmest un aizmirst. Kur tā strāva tavuprāt plūdīs?


 Ok paklausiishu labaak...

Bet tad uzreiz otrs jautaajums.  reaal bija taa: ieguvu savaa ipashumaa divus dzineejus kurus gribeeju reaali prieksh pashmaaciibas pielseegt. pirmo juus man izbrakjeejaat. Bet otram vnk no kaarbas iznaak aaraa triis vadi, vai nu tas ir faaze nulle un zmeejums via nu tas ir triisfaziigais es nezinu jo dzineeja nominaalie dati uz alumiinija plaaksiniites ir paaraak apsuubeejushi un neko vairs nevar izlasiit. 
jusu vislabaakie ieeikumi buutu?

----------


## marizo

Pirmais, kas ienāk prātā - vienfāzes motors ar palaišanas tinumu kā vecajā veļasmašīnām Rīga. Jaunajām palaišanas tinums un darba tinums vispār ir atsevišķi, tā var panāktgriešanās virziena maiņas  efektu.  :: 

Atkal ņem rokā testeri un samēri pretestības (un pastāsti šeit arī pārējiem).

----------


## ezis666

un viņi ir 2 veidu: ar kondensatoru un ar paralēli pieslēdzamu tinumu.viens vads ir kopējais, tinums ar mazāko R slēdzas patstāvīgi, palaišanas= tikai starta laikā, vai caur C patst.

----------


## martin

> Pirmais, kas ienāk prātā - vienfāzes motors ar palaišanas tinumu kā vecajā veļasmašīnām Rīga. Jaunajām palaišanas tinums un darba tinums vispār ir atsevišķi, tā var panāktgriešanās virziena maiņas  efektu. 
> 
> Atkal ņem rokā testeri un samēri pretestības (un pastāsti šeit arī pārējiem).


 Taatad tam dzineejam kuram ir triis pliki vadi naak no korpusa aaraa, visos veidos meeros sanaak 4.5 vai 5 omi pretestiiba. 
Ja paarbaudiij uarii uz to skanju tad arii piiksteeja ja visos veidos meeriiju.

taatad ko mees varam izsecinaat no taa?

----------


## martin

[quote="martin"]Lieta sekojosha, ir dzineejs U nom. - 380V 

Aptuvenais izskats ir šāds:

Ar sho dzineeju tomeer man arii sanaaca atrast atsevishkjos triist inumus ar ommetru. sanaaca shaadi:

c1 kopā ar c4 (viens tinums) ar ommetru uzraadiija 14.5  omus
c2 kopā ar c5 (otrs tinums)ar ommetru uzraadiija 16  omus
c3 kopā ar c6 (trešais tinums) ar ommetru uzraadiija 14.5  omus

Tad sanaak ja veelos izveidot trijsturi man jaasledz ir shaadi:        c1-c4 * c5-c2 * c3-c6 * c1        * zvaigznite domaata kaa savienojums....

Bet ja veelos sleegt zvaigzni tad shaadi:     c4 c5 c6 man ir jaasavieno vnk kopā (it kā būtu zvaigznes centrs.) un pie c1, c2, c3 ir jaasleedz pie trim faazeem klaat.

Taatad jautaajumi. Kaa tomeer pareizi buutu kuraa gadiijumaa sleegt nulli klaat? Gan pie trijstuura gan pie zvaigznes sleeguma?

Un vai es vispaar apreizi domaaju par tiem sleegumiem, kaa esm uzuraskstiijis?

----------


## marizo

palasi pats: http://www.rvt.lv/page.php?44

----------


## abergs

> Un vai es vispaar apreizi domaaju par tiem sleegumiem

----------


## martin

yes sanaca dzeki, paldies, piesleedzu pirmo dzineeju muuzaa  ::  Pat iemuuzinaaju  ::

----------


## marizo

pag, ja Unom=380V, tad motora tinumi jāslēdz trīsstūra slēgumā, ja?

----------


## Jon

> yes sanaca dzeki, paldies, piesleedzu pirmo dzineeju muuzaa  Pat iemuuzinaaju


 Atziņas ērkšķainais ceļš - pirms četrām dienām pateicu priekšā, kā jāslēdz. Trīsstūri gan nemēģini taisīt - praktiski reti kur saglabājies trīsstūra slēgums ar 220 V starp fāzēm. Ja, piem., dzīvoklī ir divas fāzes (sapāroti automāti sadales skapī) un katra fāze pret zemi rāda 127 V, tuvumā vēl ir trīsstūrī saslēgts transformators. Viens no iemesliem, kāpēc visus maina uz zvaigzni ir tas, ka pastāv neierobežota iespēja zagt no šā trīsstūra.

----------


## sharps

Zvaigznes sleegumam C5-C4-C6 jaasleedz kopaa, bet C1, C2 un C3 pie faazeem.
Triistuura sleegumaa kopaa sleedzaas C5-C3, C4-C2, C6-C1 un attieciigi faazes jaasleedz klaat pie shiem savienojumiem.
Ja gribi mashiinas grieshanaas virzienu mainiit samet uz preteejo divas faazes.
nee ja Unom=380V tad jaasleedz zvaigznee.
ja Unom=600V tad piesleedzot pie 380 V tiikla to sleedz triistuurii.

----------


## Raimonds1

> yes sanaca dzeki, paldies, piesleedzu pirmo dzineeju muuzaa  Pat iemuuzinaaju


 tas labi, un tagad izlasi šito
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1882

----------


## martin

> yes sanaca dzeki, paldies, piesleedzu pirmo dzineeju muuzaa  Pat iemuuzinaaju 
> 
> 
>  tas labi, un tagad izlasi šito
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1882


 Skaidrs tagad ar visu ir  ::

----------

